# Swapping treble hooks for singles



## anytide

yes two single/ larger hooks.
the strength of braided lines we use today will straighten out lure hooks easily.
ive lost plenty of big fish at the boat after any length of battle.


----------



## KnotHome

FWIW, The studies I've read shower a lower mortality rate for fish that were caught on lures with treble hooks.


----------



## yobata

If you can't get the treble hooks out of a tiny snook's throat, it has 0% chance. At least if you get the single hook out of the throat, there is _some_ chance of making it, albeit a small one

I'm all for replacing hooks on hard baits! The question I always have is, hook point facing up or down?


----------



## Backwater

The hook underneath is pointing down and the rear pointing up for me. Found that the one on the *rear* (pointing up) gets a better hookup ratio, than it pointing down.

I've been playing around with tying in tail feathers on the rear hook, bendback style. In other words, making the feathers/bucktail/synthetic materials go from the eye of the hook to the point, making that hook somewhat weedless and the tail giving the lure more of a swimming action or broken tail action. Then the hook pointing down (middle of the plug), I'm tying in a single clear 40lb fluorocarbon weed guard or a double 30lb FC weed guard (can also use a single 30lb hard mason or 40-50lb mono for the weed guard or even a single bronze #4 SS wire weedguard). My main reason for these is to help avoid snagging floating grass and also help reduce snags when pitching them under the mangroves. As of yet, I haven't determine if it's effecting my hookup ratio or not. So far, I haven't seen that it's any worse. But time will tell.

As far as hookup ratios with single hooks over treble hooks, I think that if they are quality treble hooks (strong and sharp), honestly, the hookup ratio is better and sometimes catching them on the outside of the jaw.

I agree with anytide, if you are using stronger braid and putting the heat to the fish, especially near the boat when the fish is going bizzerk, then if the hooks are not stout, then can straighten. For me, I'm typically using lighter lines and finessing them at the boat, so I can get away with it. 

That being said, I think replacing trebles to single hooks is a higher level of artificial/ plug fishing. Tho I may in-fact miss more fish, it's hard to beat watching a fish taking a few more swings at a floating walking plug. Just makes me all gitty like a kid! And knowing that it's not only easier to remove the hook, but easier on the fish.

I'm also starting to bend the barbs down on them as well. So what, I may loose a few more fish that way. But if you've been around the pond as many times as I have and caught more than my fair share of fish, well then it really doesn't matter anyways. The initial strike is my most favorite part of the whole game anyways, and my ability to do so.

Maybe throwing a plug with no hooks normally is the next step up in that world, who knows! Lol Reminds me of something that me and a buddy of mine did back about 30yrs ago where we were on a giant school of 10 to 15lb jacks and we caught them until our arms felt like they were gonna fall off. They were eating everything we had in the box that we could throw at them and worked it to were we would try not to catch a fish and try to out reel the fish. Ha! We finally stopped and gave up. Then my buddy got this bright idea to throw a spoon that the hook was broke off. I joined in on the fun and found an old Mirrorlure Top Dog (I think) and cut-off what was remaining of the hooks and we had a hoot getting them to bash the plugs but not hassle fighting the fish. Funny how sometimes they would grab the lure and hold on to it and not let it go for a while. It was all, great fun! 

And that's the point, it's all about the fun, not see how many you can catch!

Ted Haas


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Every plug or should I say mirrolure in my tackle bag will be getting new single hooks very soon. I love my mirrolures for snook but I stopped using them because of the unnecessary damage they inflict. Companies are now offering single hook alternatives https://www.amazon.com/Owner-Hooks-Single-Replacement/dp/B00T0S6FAW.


----------



## bananabob

Backwater, that's funny about throwing the hookless lures. Many years back guys in the FSFA club used to throw big sans hook chuggers over pogie pods in the spring to bring cobia up to the top. Occasionally an AJ or cobia would grab it and hang on for a full fight all the way to gaffing range before spitting it out.


----------



## krash

I pretty much change out to singles on every lure not just top-water and never realized any difference in hook up... top water, specifically, do catch much less floating grass with singles.
I've use Owner, VMC, and another brand.. alos before they started making hooks specifically for the purpose used Owner with welded rings or using 2 split rings. The hooks made for the purpose have the ring set at a 90 degree different angle.
Owner Ringed and Single replacement type








WideGap Circle, added 1/4 turn twist to the screw in eye.








VNC inline...









My friend Vivian with a Snook on the hook in Choko...


----------



## Hardluk81

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I just got back from one of the local tackle shops with a bag of goodies and am making the switch. The trip was expensive but will be worth it if I don't have to pull another treble hook out of my hand ( or anything else for that matter).


----------



## J-Dad

Hardluk81 said:


> The trip was expensive but will be worth it if I don't have to pull another treble hook out of my hand ( or anything else for that matter).


The main reason I made the switch


----------



## lemaymiami

Yes, I mash down the barbs on all my hooks and file the points razor sharp (and for those pulling hooks with braid - lighten your drag and that problem will disappear - with or without trebles..). Now for the contrary part.... I've tried single hooks on plugs and don't like them (with one or two exceptions). The manufacturer designed that plug to move a certain way - with trebles and it just doesn't move the same without them.... If a plug has three sets of trebles, though, I'll almost always remove the middle one entirely - I then add a durable split ring for the first treble to make it ride a tiny bit deeper and a bit more to the stern....

The trebles themselves will many times get replaced - but only to go to a stronger treble (many lures come with cheap hooks that will fail with a really big fish on..). Similarly for big tarpon I'll remove the rear hook on a plug and replace it with one that's two or three sizes larger.... and each point carefully triangulated with a four inch mill bastard file after the barbs are mashed down....


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Been crushing the barbs down for years, with no noticeable difference. Lighten the drag a little and keep a TIGHT line when hooked up !


----------



## Blue Zone

I've used a couple of these and love them. Per Bob's post the Pro models come with single Owners and I would assume they build the singles into the design as the seem to track properly:
https://www.flatshq.com/flats-fishing-lures

These guys are local (in Estero), so it's good to support them; none of that Chinese crap.


----------



## 994

I do the same as "krash". I replaced all of my trebles with VMC inline hooks.


----------



## Backwater

Blue Zone said:


> https://www.flatshq.com/flats-fishing-lures
> 
> These guys are local (in Estero), so it's good to support them; none of that Chinese crap.


The eyes tell me they're Chinese... for real. Been to too many trade shows to know who's bringing in what. Sorry about that.


----------



## Blue Zone

Backwater said:


> The eyes tell me they're Chinese... for real. Been to too many trade shows to know who's bringing in what. Sorry about that.


Why? They don't look slanted to me...


----------



## FSUDrew99

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I do the same as "krash". I replaced all of my trebles with VMC inline hooks.


Same here. Thick and strong hooks.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I just found these recently and they look good


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

bananabob said:


> Backwater, that's funny about throwing the hookless lures. Many years back guys in the FSFA club used to throw big sans hook chuggers over pogie pods in the spring to bring cobia up to the top. Occasionally an AJ or cobia would grab it and hang on for a full fight all the way to gaffing range before spitting it out.


Had reds do that with gold spoons and spook jr's...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

bananabob said:


> Backwater, that's funny about throwing the hookless lures. Many years back guys in the FSFA club used to throw big sans hook chuggers over pogie pods in the spring to bring cobia up to the top. Occasionally an AJ or cobia would grab it and hang on for a full fight all the way to gaffing range before spitting it out.


Had reds do that with gold spoons and spook jr's...


----------



## krash

Was changing out a couple today, recently purchased a couple new packages of the VMC inlines, they were in different package more like the Owners instead of the hard blister like pack they previously ones I had were in. It appears they have also change the style a little bit, the ring is more like the Owner as well... 

Question to you guy who do change out hooks, what brand/style split ring pliers do you use, like, dislike ? I've tried several brands and sizes.
I just can't find a pair that works well for the size lures we all use inshore fishing. Always end up with hook point, pliers point, or split-rin stuck in my fingers.


----------



## Zika

I've had a pair of Texas Tackle split ring pliers for years and they've worked great for swapping out hooks/split rings. 

Have also tried the VMC in-line hooks and changed out a few plugs with trebles like on my Skitter Walks. I'm still not sure whether I like them or not. Rapala is using singles for all the new saltwater plugs like the Twitchin' Mullets though and the hooks are pretty durable.


----------



## Ron_D

krash said:


> Was changing out a couple today, recently purchased a couple new packages of the VMC inlines, they were in different package more like the Owners instead of the hard blister like pack they previously ones I had were in. It appears they have also change the style a little bit, the ring is more like the Owner as well...
> 
> Question to you guy who do change out hooks, what brand/style split ring pliers do you use, like, dislike ? I've tried several brands and sizes.
> I just can't find a pair that works well for the size lures we all use inshore fishing. Always end up with hook point, pliers point, or split-rin stuck in my fingers.


Texas Rackle Executive Split ring pliers


----------



## krash

Was checking out the TT sprit wing pryers... whats different or better with the executive vs standard version of these pliers... looks like executive does not have the foam/rubber coating and would be slippery if yer hands was wet.


----------



## Zika

Had mine so long they were the only version available. Mine have red rubber coating on the handles. Sure grip but I do most of my rigging in my home office, so don't have to worry about wet or fish slime.


----------



## Ron_D

krash said:


> Was checking out the TT sprit wing pryers... whats different or better with the executive vs standard version of these pliers... looks like executive does not have the foam/rubber coating and would be slippery if yer hands was wet.


They are smaller and work for smaller split rings. I have used them for sizes 4-2/0 without issue for years. Never had a problem using them without the rubber coating.


----------

